# Cannondale Sizing



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Am 6' with a 87cm inseam. Thinking about either the 56 or 58 frame. 56 is the right size but am concerned about the seat to handlebar drop being too much. Anyone else have this problem? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I think you'd fit better on a 58.....who fitted you to the 56?


----------



## TassR700 (May 24, 2007)

I was in the same situation between a 58 and 60. I went with a 60 and shorter stem to avoid the large saddle to bar drop since I was buying the bike primarily for recreational riding, not racing.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

leesub said:


> Am 6' with a 87cm inseam. Thinking about either the 56 or 58 frame. 56 is the right size but am concerned about the seat to handlebar drop being too much. Anyone else have this problem?



Your inseam is nearly half of your body length??? You might want to pay more attention to the top tube length. You might have a short torsso. I'm 6' also with a 78 cm (about 30.5 inches) inseam, my old bike is a 56 cm, my new one is a 57cm. I prefer the 56 cm.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I am 6'1" with a 82.5cm inseam. Riding a 58cm Six13, 175mm cranks, 120mm stem. Fits like a glove. I have ridden a 56cm Six13 and it was not terrible, only slightly cramped. I agree with stwok that the top tube is probably more important for your build. The TT on the 56cm would probably fit you a bit better.


----------

